

Jupiter Loses a Stripe - cromulent
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2010/20may_loststripe/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1340492>

Different source, some discussion.

